# Northeastern Blizzard 2013



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

29 inches of snow fell from 9am yesterday to around 9am this morning.

Dagny in the snowâ€¦





This used to be my mailboxâ€¦




We made a maze for the kids in our backyardâ€¦




My son in the pathway to our front doorâ€¦




Crazy snow animalâ€¦




and lastly my drivewayâ€¦


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Feb 9, 2013)

I love this kind of snowfall. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2013)

theTurtleRoom said:


> I love this kind of snowfall. Thanks for sharing the pictures!



I do as well! Particularly when it's not affecting me! Thanks for sharing, Mrs.C.


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pics. I only love that kind of snow when the house is clean and there's lots of good munchies in the cabinets, great things to watch on tv and the fireplace is going and your stranded inside/or at least at home


Oh, otherwise I hate snow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> Great pics. I only love that kind of snow when the house is clean and there's lots of good munchies in the cabinets, great things to watch on tv and the fireplace is going and your stranded inside/or at least at home
> 
> 
> Oh, otherwise I hate snow





I so agree!! I wonder why we need the house clean. I was cleaning like crazy on Thursday!! I have oatmeal on the stove for lunch and stew in the crockpot for dinner. It's so cozy .


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2013)

If the house isn't cleaned. Then the whole time we are sitting on our butts eating and watching tv, relaxing and enjoying the snow in, we are always thinking, " I should/could be cleaning the house". Unfortunately, us women do that. I also hate coming home from a weekend or week vacation to a messy house. Even though the second you get home, it's destroyed by all the luggage, dirty clothes, etc.


BTW, your kids are adorable.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome pics!! The kids must be loving it!


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot of snow. We did not get that much here in NYC, but it was a large amount. Not sure of the inches.

~C


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

I wanted to add some pics of a pretty cool igloo our friends madeâ€¦.













Also, it is a good thing I stocked up for the tort's, because this is the produce sectionâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2013)

Makes me glad I'm in Oregon where we only get an average of 48" of rain a year! I see its nice and sunny, did you dig out a yard for the tortoises so they could be in the sunshine?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Makes me glad I'm in Oregon where we only get an average of 48" of rain a year! I see its nice and sunny, did you dig out a yard for the tortoises so they could be in the sunshine?



They were basking in their inside enclosures while we were outside. It did not get above 18 degrees and was very windy. The sun was blinding though because it was being reflected off of all the snow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2013)

Describe the sun more please. I've only seen it for maybe 6hrs in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 9, 2013)

Erin, if your needing onions I know where there is an entire semi load of them sitting parked.  I would never have dreamed of having a fire inside an igloo.  We haven't had a snow like that in this area since I was a child. I forgot about our snowfort until I saw your pictures.  I remember more along the lines of normally only having enough snow to build walls to have snowball fights behind.

Ohhh and snow ice cream yum yum!!


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 9, 2013)

We got 27 inches here in my CT town. I have a ringing in my ears after listening to my snow blower all day!! Looks like you guys made the best of it though!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 9, 2013)

My favorite part of the fire in the igloo was the rock fire ring. I was thinking how hard it is to keep fire from spreading, out of control like, in an empty igloo.


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pictures! I haven't even been outside yet to take some pictures. I think we only got a foot, nothing like you got, and I'm hoping that it's the last time we get any this year. Spent the day making chicken soup for the shovelers, (my son and grandson) There is a big mound of snow in front of the house that was supposed to be their igloo, but they gave up when they heard the chicken soup was ready.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

terryo said:


> Great pictures! I haven't even been outside yet to take some pictures. I think we only got a foot, nothing like you got, and I'm hoping that it's the last time we get any this year. Spent the day making chicken soup for the shovelers, (my son and grandson) There is a big mound of snow in front of the house that was supposed to be their igloo, but they gave up when they heard the chicken soup was ready.



That is the perfect reward for shoveling. I am with you and hope this is the last snow of the season.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 9, 2013)

EEE GADS!!!!!....I would freeze to death ! ... 

Great pics ...thanks for sharing ...and KEEP WARM! 




terryo said:


> Great pictures! I haven't even been outside yet to take some pictures. I think we only got a foot, nothing like you got, and I'm hoping that it's the last time we get any this year. Spent the day making chicken soup for the shovelers, (my son and grandson) There is a big mound of snow in front of the house that was supposed to be their igloo, but they gave up when they heard the chicken soup was ready.



"perk"... chicken soup !!!!........ MMMM MMMM GOOD!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Your making me jealous . I love snow....Any good ski resorts up there? Do you ever go skiing? This heavy snow-fall is wonderful for it, because they usually focus more on grooming then those annoying snow-blowers.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Your making me jealous . I love snow....Any good ski resorts up there? Do you ever go skiing? This heavy snow-fall is wonderful for it, because they usually focus more on grooming then those annoying snow-blowers.



Yes, there are a lot of places to ski around me. I do not ski personally but a lot of friends and families we know do. There is a ski club at my children's schools that starts in second grade through twelfth grade. Everyone was upset because we were having a bad year for snow and the local mountains said they were done making snow as of feb. 1st so this storm made a lot of skiers happy.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Your making me jealous . I love snow....Any good ski resorts up there? Do you ever go skiing? This heavy snow-fall is wonderful for it, because they usually focus more on grooming then those annoying snow-blowers.
> ...



Yea, the best weather for snow-skiing is right after a nice snow storm . Last year I headed up to WV, we ended up driving through a snow-storm to get there...RIGHT through a "closed road" sign...Yeah, memories. But its the best skiing ever, when they are not blowing.


----------



## sibi (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow! At least you were able to shovel your driveway to nowhere. You couldn't get out today, were you?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> 29 inches of snow fell from 9am yesterday to around 9am this morning.
> 
> Dagny in the snowâ€¦
> 
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, I went out at 3pm to see what everything looked like, there is a driving ban through midnight tonight and we wanted to see the progress made on the roads because we have to leave for hockey at 6am Sunday and it is kind of a dangerous drive on back roads. 
We got really lucky because our snowblower broke at 2am, my husband was snow blowing every two hours and a belt broke. We went out at 6am to start shoveling and saw that a plow was stuck in the neighbors driveway. So my husband got our car and towed him out and he was so grateful he plowed our driveway for us!!


----------



## weldorNate (Feb 9, 2013)

I am glad we didn't get that here we have a total of about 24 inches of snow on the ground as of right now.


----------



## sibi (Feb 9, 2013)

You see, nice things happen to nice people. So, even though there's a ban on driving, you got out anyway?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, I went out at 3pm to see what everything looked like, there is a driving ban through midnight tonight and we wanted to see the progress made on the roads because we have to leave for hockey at 6am Sunday and it is kind of a dangerous drive on back roads.
> We got really lucky because our snowblower broke at 2am, my husband was snow blowing every two hours and a belt broke. We went out at 6am to start shoveling and saw that a plow was stuck in the neighbors driveway. So my husband got our car and towed him out and he was so grateful he plowed our driveway for us!!


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the fire in the igloo. We had snow like that two years ago. So far not this year and hope we don't get it. Sounds like you all had fun.


----------

